# [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2016)

*[Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*


1
2
* [SIZE=+4]Tanz auf dem Vulkan[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]*
Lesertest Scythe Fuma





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[/SIZE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Quelle Logo: Scythe Firmenlogo ​
​
.[SIZE=+1]*Vorwort*[/SIZE]Ein  herzlicher Dank geht an die Firma Scythe für die kostenlose  Überlassung des Testmusters sowie an die Redaktion von PCGH für die  Organisation dieses Tests und das zur Verfügung gestellte Forum zur  Veröffentlichung.   Ich wünsche den Lesern viel Spaß beim Entdecken der Details des Kühlers. Besonderes Augenmerk in diesem Test wird  auf Themen wie  der Fertigungsqualität sowie einer einfachen und verständlichen Montage liegen, aber auch das Thema  Temperaturverhalten und  Geräuschentwicklung wird analysiert.  Jedes Thema bekommt einen einzelnen Beitrag, um schnell navigieren zu  können.

Der erste Eindruck vom Kühler ist sehr positiv, aber schauen wir uns die Details Schritt für Schritt gemeinsam an.​.

[SIZE=+1]*Inhaltsverzeichnis

* [/SIZE]*1. Verpackung*

*2. Kühlkörper
*
​*3. Lüfter
*
​*4. Montage
*
​*5. Messungen
*
*6. Resümee*1​ 2


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2016)

[SIZE=+1]*.
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 1:Verpackung [/SIZE]*[/SIZE] Der Scythe Fuma wird in einem Pappkarton ausgeliefert. (Bild 1.1). Kühlkörper und Lüfter sind 
während das Transportes durch eine Pappschicht getrennt. Die Lüfter liegen ohne weiteren 
Schutz oder Dämmmaterial direkt an der Außenseite.  (Bild 1.2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.1: Verpackung .......................................................                                                                                                                             Bild 1.2: _Schutzfunktion der Verpackung

Der Inhalt besteht vor allem aus dem eigentlichen Kühlkörper (Bild 1.3). Es liegen zwei 120mm 
PWM Lüfter bei (Bild 1.4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.3: Kühlkörper ........................................................Bild 1.4: Lüfter_

Das Montagematerial erlaubt eine Befestigung an allen gängigen Plattformen von Intel und AMD. 
Neben einer Backplate mit Gummischutz im Bereich der Auflage auf dem Mainboard, dem Halterungs-
system und Lüfterklammern für drei Lüfter, liegt ein  Maulschlüssel sowie eine ca. 1g fassende Tube 
mit Wärmeleitpaste. Außerdem liegt ein Y-Adapter bei, um beide Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben 
zu können. Das Kabel ist farblich codiert, um den Lüfter mit Drehzahlüberwachung zu kennzeichnen. 
(Bild 1.5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.5: Montagesystem_

Die Montageanleitung gliedert sich in den ersten Teil mit umfassender Beschreibung jedes 
einzelnen Bauteiles und einer kurzen Darstellung der leistungswerte der Lüfter. Im zweiten 
Teil wird die Montage für jede der aktuellen Plattformen (Sockel 2001 / 20011-3 / Sockel 
LGA 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366 / Sockel AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM2, FM2+)
eindeutig und bebildert dargestellt. Die Sicherheitshinweise sind Mehrsprachig beschrieben, 
erläuternde Textzeilen nur in Japanisch und Englisch. (Siehe Bild 1.6 und 1.7)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1.6: Anleitung Seite 1 ............................................. Bild 1.7: Anleitung Seite 2_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2016)

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]*.
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 2: Kühlkörper ***[/SIZE] [/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Der Kühlkörper besteht aus  2 x 47 Lamellen mit je 130mm Breite und 33mm Tiefe. Die Fläche jeder 
Lamelle beträgt ca. 39cm².  [SIZE=+1]Die gesamte Kühlfläche mit Grundkörper und Heatpipes ist mit 3700cm² 
abzuschätzen. Der Abstand der Lamellen aus Alumium beträgt knapp 2mm. Der Kühler verfügt über 
sechs Heatpipes mit je 6mm Durchmesser, die die Wärme aus der Kupfergrundplatte zu den Lamellen 
transportieren. 

Der Kühler ist symetrisch aufgebaut, die Abmasse des Kühlkörpers sind im  Vergleich zu gängigen
 Doppelturm Kühlern mit 140mm Lüftern gedrungen. Breite x Tiefe x Höhe= 130mm x 110mm x 148mm 
 (ohne Lüfter) 

Der Kühler passt darum auch in kleine Gehäuse und der oberste PCIe Slot ist uneingeschänkt, auch
 für Grafikkarten nutzbar. Der Kühlkörper überragt, wie im Kapitel Montage detailiert gezeigt wird,
 die RAM-Bänke nicht. (Bild 2.1)
[SIZE=+1]
Die Seitenansicht verdeutlich den symetrischen Aufbau. Es ist insgesamt Platz für drei Lüfter mit 
120mm x 25mm, die Vorne, in der Mitte und Hinten eingebaut werden können. Die Heatpipes liegen
 in einer Reihe auf zwei Ebenen. [SIZE=+1](Bild 2.2)[/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/SIZE]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1]Bild 2.1: Kühlkörper ...............................................................__Bild 2.2: _Kühlkörper  Seitenansicht


Die Symetrie zeigt sich auch von vorne. Der Kühler ist um 180° gedreht völlig identisch. (Bild 2.3).
[SIZE=+1]Die Heatpipes sind ohne nennenswerte Durchmesserstauchungen gebogen und mit der zweiteiligen
 Grundplatte verlötet. Grundplatte und Heatpipes sind  vernickelt (Bild 2.4)

 [/SIZE][/SIZE]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Bild 2.3: Kühlkörper Vorderansicht __....................................Bild 2.4: _Heatpipes


Als Transportschutz fungiert auf der Grundplatte eine aufgeklebte Schutzfolie (Bild 2.5) [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Die Grundplatte
 ist riefenfrei abgedreht worden und hat eine einseitig leicht konvexe Form, die vermutlich vom Lötprozess
und Verzug strammt.  Die Oberfläche ist hochglanzpoliert und von makelloser Qualität (Bild 2.6)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Bild 2.5: Schutzfolie...............................................................Bild 2.6: _[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Oberfläche des Kühlerboden   [/SIZE][/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1] ...............................................................[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]Bild 2.6: _polierte Oberfläche


Weder mit dem Fingernagel noch mit der Lupe wurden erkennbare Riefen auf der polierten Grundplatte
 erkennbar, einzig in der Mitte des Bodens ist der Mittelpunkt der abgedrehten Fläche minimal wahrnehmbar.
(Bild 2.7). [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Die solide Grundplatte hat für das hoch präzise Befestigungssystem eine U-förmige Aussparung, 
in die für die Befestigung ein genau positionierter U-Stahl gelegt wird. (Bild 2.8)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Bild 2.7: polierte Oberfläche.................................................__Bild 2.8: _Befestigungskonzept


Die Lamellen wirken auf sämtlichen Fotos zum Kühler nicht parallel, sondern windschief zueinander. Die 
Luft scheint durch die Lamellen gepresst werden zu müssen  (Bild 2.9) [SIZE=+1]Ein genauer Blick im 90° Winkel zeigt 
aber, dass es nur eine optische Täuschung ist, die aber auch bei der Betrachtung des realen Kühlkörpers
sofort entsteht. (Bild 2.10)

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Bild 2.9: __Schiefe Lamellen? ...................................................__Bild 2.10:_ oder doch parallel?


Verursacht wird die optische Täuschung durch schief abgetrennte Kanten an der Seite. Dadurch wird die 
Befestigung der Lüfter erleichtert, wie wir im Kapitel Montage sehen werden. Die Lamellen sind sämtlich 
symetrisch und alle eingebauten 94 Lamellen sind baugleich. Es ändert sich nur die Einbaurichtung. (Bild 2.11).[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]  
Hier noch einmal die optische Täuschung, die dem Auge schief stehende Lamellen suggerieren. (Bild 2.12)[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]

_ [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Bild 2.11: schiefe Kanten                                                            ......................................................Bild 2.12: _[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]nur eine Optische Täuschung
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Die Lamellen sind auf die Heatpipes nur aufbeschoben und verklemmen über die ca. 2mm hohen Durchzüge. 
Die Durchzüge der Lamellen sind etwas länger als der Lamellenabstand. Die jeweils obere Lamelle presst 
darum den Durchzug der tieferliegenden auf die Heatpipes. Der Kontakt von Lamelle zu Heatpipe wird
erheblich verbessert, der Wärmeübergang verbessert.

Die Lamellen wären abziehbar, der Kraftaufwand dafür ist aber relativ hoch. (Bild 2.13).[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE] Die Lamellen haben 
eine wellenförmig ausgestanzte Seite. Der Grund ist unklar. Vermutlich dient es zur eindeutigen Positionierung
 der Lamellen  während der Fertigung, es könnte aber auch zur Minimierung der Lüfter geräusche dienen, da 
die Lüfterblätter nicht über eine harte Kante, sondern ein Wellenmuster laufen.  (Bild 2.14)[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2.13: aufgesteckte Lamellen .....................................Bild 2.14:_ Wellenmuster in Lamellen
_[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelkühler in der Analyse*

[SIZE=+1]*.
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 3: Lüfter [/SIZE]*[/SIZE] *Lüfter-Spezifikationen* 

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tabelle 3.1_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ Lüfterdaten............................[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]Quelle: Fuma: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


Die zum Kühler beigefügten Lüfter entsprechen dem technischen Standard. Es sind 120mm PWM
geregelte 9 Blattlüfter aus glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff mit handelsüblichem Rahmen. Es gibt
keine Vibrationsdämpfer und auch keine Entkoppelungselement zwischen Lüfter und Kühlkörper.
(Bild 3.1 und 3.2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.1_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ Lüfter Vorderseite ............................................... _Bild 3.2: _Lüfter Rückseite[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

Die geringe Blattbreite ohne Überdeckung erlaubt eine Fertigung des Impellers in einem schieberlosen
Werkzeug. (Bild 3.3) Dies garantiert ein gute Auswuchtung, da Fertigungstoleranzen minimiert werden. 
An der Formtrennung ist umlaufend eine minimale Schwimmhaut (Grat) zu erkennen. (Bild 3.4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.3_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ Profilgeometrie ............................................... _Bild 3.4: leichter Grat_[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

Der Abstand vom Impeller zum Gehäuse hat ein relativ hohes Spaltmaß. Hier verschenkt Scythe
zugunsten der Laufruhe einen möglichen höheren Druckaufbau. (Bild 3.5). Zum Vergleich liegen in
Flugzeugturbinen mit Durchmessern jenseits der 2m die Spaltmaße im 0,1mm Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 3.5_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ Spaltmaß zum Gehäuse[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


*Messwerte
*Die Lüfter wurden einer kurzen Messung von Anlaufverhalten und Drehzahlkennfeld unterzogen.
Dazu diente ein Asrock Mainboard vom Typ H81M-G, welches für CPU-Lüfter sowohl einen 3-PIN
als auch einen 4-PIN Lüfteranschluss besitzt. Damit ist sowohl eine Regelung mit PWM als auch
eine Steuerung über die Spannung möglich.

Als Anlaufspannung bei beiden Lüfter wurden ca.3V gemessen. Ab 3V liefen die Lüfter bei kühlen
18°C sicher an, bei 2V war ein Betrieb möglich, ein sicherer Anlauf aber nicht gegeben. Die Kenn-
felder sind in Tabelle 3.2 sowie 3.3  dargestellt.

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .................      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Tabelle 3.2_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ uKennfeld PWM................................................_Tabelle 3.3.: _Kennfeld spannungsgesteuert[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]: Kennfeld PWM[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

Das Kennfeld unterscheidet sich in Nuancen. Die Maximaldrehzahl bleibt gleich, das PWM-Kennfeld
zeigt aber ein lineareres Verhalten. Die Minimaldrehzahl ist im PWM-Modus auf ca. 350 U/min limitiert.
Spannungsgeregelt sind zwar tiefere Drehzahlen erreichbar, diese sind aber nicht stabil zu halten. Der
PWM Modus ist relativ temperaturstabil, im spannungsgeregelten Modus wurde eine nicht näher unter-
suchte aber bemerkbare Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur festgestellt. Sollten die Lüfter z.B. zweckent-
fremdet als Gehäuselüfter genutzt werden, ist das je nach Regelmechanismus des Mainboards zu beachten.

Das Geräuschverhalten wird erst im eingebauten Zustand im Kühlkörper bewertet. Die Lüfter sind
über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich ohne hörbare Schleifgeräusche oder Klackern. Die Strömungs-
geräusche nehmen erwartungsgemäß mit der Drehzahl zu. Eine freie Strömung ist aber unerheblich, 
erst im Zusammenspiel mit den Lamellen hat eine Beurteilung Sinn.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

*[SIZE=+1].
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 4: Montage auf einem Sockel 1150 **[/SIZE] *[/SIZE] Für den Test des Kühlers kommt ein System mit Sockel 1150 zum Einsatz. Die erste Montage erfolgt 
auf einen offen liegendem Ersatz- H81 Mainboard, um die Montage besser dokumentieren zu können. 
Temperatur- und Geräuschmessungen erfolgen in einem übertaktbaren System mit Z87 Board. 

Für die Montage auf dem Sockel 1150 werden wenige Bauteile benötigt (Bild 4.1). Die Trägerplatine
bei Sockel 1151 (Skylake) ist dünner und empfindlicher. Sie darf im Gegensatz zu älteren CPUs nur 
mit erheblich weniger Vorspannkraft durch den Kühler belastet werden. Beigelegt sind vier Unterleg-
scheiben, die leider in der Montageanleitung keine Erwähnung finden. Wer das Thema nicht kennt
und den Kühler ohne die Unterlegscheiben bis zum mechanischen Anschlag verschraubt, kann sich 
unter zusätzlicher Transportbelastung erhebliche Schäden der CPU einhandeln. 

Wie bei allen größeren Kühlern gilt auch hier: Transport des Rechners nur mit demontiertem Kühler!

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4.1_[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]_:_ Montagebauteile Sockel 1150.......................[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1].. _Bild 4.2_: Vorspannungsreduzierungskit Skylake


Im ersten Schritt wird die Backplate auf die Rückseite gelegt. Die Gummielemente müssen in Richtung 
Mainboard als Kratzschutz liegen, die beiden Löcher müssen auf die Sockelvernietung passen. (Bild 4.3)
Die Backplate liegt nicht auf der Mainboardplatine auf, sondern auf dem Sockel. Alle vier Gummielemente
 haben ca. 0,5mm Luft (Bild 4.4). 

Das kann so gewollt sein, um die Mainboardplatine bei hoher Vorspannkraft zu entlasten. Während der 
Montage aber wird das Mainboard leicht verformt. Das kann ausreichen, um Spannungswandler vom 
Kühlkörper zu lösen, kann aber genauso bei kompletter Montage dazu führen, dass das Mainboard gerade 
nicht mehr verformt wird. Eine Bewertung ist nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4.3: Backplate................................................................Bild 4.4: Spalt zwischen Backplate und Mainboard_
_

Die Backplate muss dann von der Vorderseite mit vier Distanzhaltern verschraubt werden. Dabei muss 
man gut darauf achten, die erste Schraube nur sehr lose einzuschrauben, ansonsten sorgt der Spalt der
Backplate zum Mainboard dafür, dass sich die Platte verkantet und die weiteren Schrauben das Gewinde
nicht mehr erreichen. (Bild 4.5). Keinesfalls dürfen die Kunststoffscheiben als Kratzschutz zum Board
vergessen werden ( Bild 4.6)
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4.5: _Distanzhalter........................................................._.Bild 4.6: _Kunststoffscheiben


Danach werden die beiden Halterungsbügel verschraubt. Die Orientierung sollte genau nach Anleitung
erfolgen (Bild 4.7). Es empfiehlt sich, nach einer losen Fixierung  und vor dem Festziehen der vier Halterungs-
bügelschrauben die Quertravers vorzumontieren, um den richtigen Abstand der Halterungsbügel zu bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.7: _Halterungsbügel........................  .........................._Bild 4.8: _Quertraverse vormontiert


Wärmeleitpaste liegt bei. Ein kleiner Klecks in der Mitte ist völlig ausreichend. (Bild 4.9). Bevor der Kühlkörper
aufgesetzt wird, empfiehlt es sich, die Quertraverse mit dem hochgenauen Positionierungssystem einzulegen.
Die Quertraverse hat zwei Rastnasen, die im Kühlkörper mittig einzulegen sind (Bild 4.10). Die mitgelieferte
Tube ist allerdings nur zur Hälfte gefüllt und reicht für 2-4 Anwendungen, je nach eingesetzte Menge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.9: _Wärmeleitpaste...................................................._Bild 4.10: _Vormontage Traverse


[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]Die Traverse wird dann mit zwei sehr gut erreichbaren Schrauben festgezogen. Dabei sollte mit Vorsicht 
vorgegangen werden und die Schrauben sollten mit Gefühl immer abwechselnd angezogen werden. Es liegt 
ein kleiner Maulschlüssel bei, ein passender, lange Schaubendreher ist aber vorteilhaft, z.B. das verwendete
 Modell, welches dem Scythe Ninja 4 beiliegt.  (Bild 4.11 und 4.12)

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.11: _Verschraubung Quertraverse......................._.Bild 4.12: _Werkzeug Freigang


Die Vorspannung auf die CPU ist abhängig von der Einschraubtiefe der Verschraubung. Entsprechend
verbiegt sich der Haltebügel und die CPU-Platine wird in den Sockel gedrückt. In Bild 4.12 sieht man die
Schraube ohne Vorspannung, los angezogen, Bild 4.13 zeigt den Zustand, den der Verfasser als sinnvolle
handfeste Verschraubung mit ca. 1Nm bezeichnen würde. Der mechanische Anschlag ist damit aber nicht 
erreicht. Für die Temperaturmessungen wurde der Kühler maximal möglich festgezogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.13: _Verschraubung lose.........................................._Bild 4.14: _Verschraubung handfest


In Bild 4.15 sieht man den maximal verschraubten Zustand. Der Haltebügel verformt sich sichtbar und 
ist biegeweicher, als erwartet. Er fungiert damit als Blattfeder, um Temperaturschwankungen und damit
Längenänderungen auszugleichen. Die Verschraubung ist  relativ fest bei ca. 2,5Nm und über dem von 
mir grob überschlagenem Wert von 1Nm, bei dem die Intel-konforme Vorspannung erreicht wird. Die
Verspannung hat erheblichen Einfluss auf den Temperaturübergang von CPU zu Kühler. In diesem Test
wird der Kühler bis zum mechanischen Anschlag festgezogen.

Bild 4.16 zeigt die für Skylake einzusetzenden Distanzscheiben. Mit ihnen wird die maximale Vorspannung
erheblich reduziert, da die Haltebügel entsprechend der Scheibendicke höher liegen. (Die Alumin ium-
scheibe liegt neben der Bügelverschraubung und ist ca. 2mm dick)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.15:_ mechanischer Anschlag..................................._Bild 4.16:_ Distanzscheibe Skylake


Die Lüftermontage ist Scythe typisch einfach. Zuerst drückt man die dann selbsthaltenden Bügel in die
Lüfter, dann schiebt man den Lüfter in Position und klinkt die Halterung ein. Hier erklärt sich, warum die
Lamellen angeschrägt sind, der Freiraum für die Bügel erhöht sich. (Bild (4.17). Der Autor empfieht, den
mittleren Lüfter so tief wie möglich zu montieren. Dadurch gibt es einen kühlenden kalten Luftstrom
unterhalb des Kühlkörpers zu den Spannungswandlerkühlern. Auch der RAM bekommt dadurch ein
laues Windchen. (Bild 4.18)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.17: _Lüftermontage...................................................._Bild 4.18:_ Luftstrom unterhalb des Kühlkörpers


Der vordere Lüfter lässt sich ebenso einfach einklinken ( Bild 4.19) Der vordere Lüfter definiert die
Gesamthöhe des Kühlers. Ist flacher RAM wie in Bild 4.20 verbaut, bleibt die Bauhöhe unter 148mm.
Je höher Kühlkörper sind, umso höher muss der Lüfter positioniert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.19: _Lüfter vorne........................................................._Bild 4.20: _Freiraum zum RAM

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
Zum Abschluss der Montage auf dem Ersatzmainboard Bilder mit  zwei und mit drei Lüftern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.21:_ zwei Lüfter...........................................................Bild 4.22: drei Lüfter 


Im Messsystem sieht der Kühler wie folgt aus. Die RAM-Bänke sind uneingeschränkt nutzbar, wenn der
vordere Lüfter entsprechend in der Höhe verschiebbar ist (Gehäusebreite beachten). Der oberste PCIe
Slot ist ebenso uneingeschränkt zu nutzen. Der Freiraum zum hinteren Lüfter ist sehr groß, so dass es 
keine störenden gibt. Die Montage von Kühlkörper und Lüfter ist mit eingebauter Grafikkarte problemlos
möglich. Die Befestigungsschrauben sind perfekt zu erreichen. Die mittlere Lüfter ist nur zu montieren,
wenn die Lüfterklammern ganz in den Lüfter eingedrückt wurden. Ein verhaken in den Lamellen ist aber 
nicht ausgeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 4.23: _Einbau im Messsystem....................................._Bild 4.24: _Einbau der Lüfter
[/SIZE]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

*[SIZE=+1].
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 5: Messungen **[/SIZE] *[/SIZE]*Inhalt*
5.1: Prinzipielles zur Messung
5.2: Messsystem und Messprogramm
5.3: Vergleichskühler
5.4: Temperaturmessungen
5.5: Geräuschverhalten

*5.1: Prinzipielles zur Messung:*
Kommen wir nun zum für viele wichtigsten Kapitel, den Temperaturmesswerten und einer 
subjektiven Geräuschbeurteilung. Zur Temperaturmessung wird ein anderer Weg als üblich
gewählt, da die Aussage der reinen Maximaltemperatur unter Belastung XY wenig Aussagen
über die Ursache des Temperaturanstiegs gibt. Dieser hat mehrere Gründe, die bei geeigneter
Messung differenziert werden können.

Die erste Frage, die beantwortet werden soll, ist das prinzipiell zu erwartende Verhalten
eines Systems aus  CPU, Kühlkörper, Lüftern und Gehäuse.  Eine CPU unterliegt sehr unter-
schiedlicher Belastung. Vom abgeschalteten Zustand ohne Wärmeeinwirkung, der minimal
Temperatur im Idle (also ohne jede Programmaktivität außer dem Betriebssystem), einer 
stochastischen Belastung im realen Betrieb durch Browser, Programme oder Spiele und einer
Maximalbelastung durch Benchmarkprogramme.  

In dem Augenblick, in dem eine Belastungsart beginnt, es ist regelungstechnisch ähnlich einer 
Sprungfunktion von Null auf einen bestimmten Maximalwert, reagiert das Gesamtsystem 
mit einer messbaren Systemantwort, dem Temperaturverlauf. Dieser ist in mehrere Phasen 
zu unterteilen. 

*Phase I *kennzeichnet den Zustand Idle,*  Phase II *zeigt die Erwärmungs des Siliziumchips 
innerhalb weniger Sekunden, solange der eigentliche Kühlkörper noch Raumtemperatur 
besitzt,* Phase III *zeigt die langsame Erwärmung des Kühlkörpers in Form eine E-Funktion 
gegen einen Grenzwert, der je nach Kühlergewicht nach wenigen Minuten erreicht ist.* 

Phase IV *zeigt das Verhalten nach Abschalten des Benchmarkprogrammes. Der Temperatur-
unterschied zum Testbeginn zeigt die Erwärmung des Kühlkörpers, die dann langsam wieder 
aus die ursprüngliche Temperatur absinkt. (Siehe Bild 5.1). 

Für die Bewertung eines Kühlers sind nun mehrere Kenngrößen wichtig. Zum einen die Maxi-
maltemperatur, dazu aber auch die Zeit, bis diese erreicht wird. Ebenso ist der Temperatur-
unterschied von Idle zum Beginn der  Phase IV interessant, gibt er im Vergleich eine Aussage 
über die Güte des Wärmeübergangs von CPU zum Gehäuse. Dazu später mehr, wenn die
Messergebnisse interpretiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 5.1:_ Prinzipieller Verlauf der Erwärmung

Der Temperatursprung in Phase II ist nur abhängig vom Wärmeübergang des Siliziumchips zum
CPU-Gehäuse und zum Kühlerboden. Er ist im wesentlichen bei nicht verlöteten Chips von der
verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste abhängig, dazu ist die Gestaltung des Kühlerbodens und der 
Anpressdruck relevant. Die langsame Erwärmung des Kühlkörpers ist ein Maß dafür, wie effektiv
die Lamellen und der Luftstrom durch die Lüfter die Wärme der CPU an die Luft im Computer-
gehäuse angeben kann.

Als weitere Erwärmung der CPU ist zu bedenken, das jeder Rechner durch die Grafikkarte
 erwärmt wird. Die Abluft der Grafikkarte kommt zum Teil an den CPU-Kühler und erwärmt den 
Kühlkörper weiter. Je nach Grafikkarte und Gehäuse verändert sich dadurch Phase III erheblich.
In diesem Test wird darum der Einfluss der Grafikkarte nicht näher untersucht, da keinerlei
Reproduzierbarkeit für andere Systeme besteht.

Dieser Test wird sich auf ein Benchmarkprogramm beschränken, da die Idle Belastung minimal
 ist, stochastische Verläufe z.B. durch Browser ebenso wie Spiele nicht reproduzierbar sind, und
 einzig ein Benchmark Programm eine konstante und vergleichbare Belastung erzeugt.


*5.2: Messsystem und Messprogramm:*
CPU: i5-4670K, 4300 MHz, VCore 1,25V
Board: Z87 MSI M-Power Mainboard 
Gehäuse: R5-PCGH 
Belastung: Intel Extreme Utilities CPU-Stresstest
Wärmeentwicklung: 65-75W (laut CoreTemp), alternierend

Das üblicherweise verwendete Programm Prime95  in der Belastungsart "In-Placelarge FFT" 
erzeugt eine so absurd hohe und unrealistische Belastung, dass nach ersten Tests mit diesem 
Programm auf eine umfassende Auswertung insbesondere wegen der Verwendung auch kleinerer
 Kühler wie dem Intel Boxed verzichtet wurde. Trotz festgesetzter VCore erhöhte sich diese unter
 Prime95 auf 1,312V und die Wärmenentwicklung verdoppelte sich fast auf gut 130W, bei denen
die CPU an ihre Grenzen der Wärmeabgabe an der Gehäuse kommt. Sowohl mit dem Ninja 4 als 
auch mit dem getesteten Scythe Fuma waren zwar Temperturen um 80-85°C haltbar, die kleinern
 Kühler versagten aber sofort.


Stattdessen wird dieser Test mit dem CPU-Stresstest von Intel Extreme Utilities durchgeführt, 
der sehr praxisnah ungefähr eine maximale Belastung wie in sehr CPU-lastigen Spielen darstellt. 
(Siehe Bild 5.2 und 5.3). Der Test wird jeweils über 20min durchgeführt. Die ersten 5min dienen
 als Idle-Wert, die folgenden 15min mit CPU-Stresstest, um einen einigermaßen eingeschwungenen
 Zustand zu erreichen. Die Temperaturen werden manuell mit dem Programm HWMonitor nach 
5min, 6min, 10min, 15min, 20min und 21min abgelesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 5.2:_ Prime95............................................................_Bild 5.3: _Intel extrem Utilities


*5.3: Vergleichskühler
*Im ersten Test werden vier kompakte Kühler im Vergleich vermessen. Ein Scythe Fuma, ein Scythe
Ninja 4, ein EKL Brocken Eco und ein obligatorischer Intel Boxed. Kennzeichnend dieser kompakten
Kühler ist die geringe Bauhöhe von max. 150mm, die eine Installation auch in schmalen Gehäusen 
ermöglich. Im Vergleichstest werden aller Lüfter mit 12V betrieben, um eine gute Vergleichbarkeit 
der maximal möglichen Kühlung zu bekommen. Real wird jeder Lüfter natürlich vom Nutzer erheblich
 in der Drehzahl reduziert, der Unterschied zwischen z.B. 800U/min und 1500U/min ist relativ gering,
da die Abwärme der CPU mit max. 75W nicht hoch ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 5.4:_ Vergleichskühler: Scythe Fuma, sowie Scythe Ninja 4, EKL Brocken Eco und Intel Boxed


Die physikalischen Eigenschaften der Vergleichskühler sind in nachfolgender Tabelle zusammen gefasst.
Der Intel-Boxed sticht durch sehr geringes Gewicht und im Vergleich minimale Lamellenfläche heraus.
Der EKL-Brocken Eco hat relativ große Lamellen und konnt auf eine Fläche von ca. 75% des Scythe Fuma.
Der Scythe Ninja 4 widerum hat 30% mehr Fläche als das Testmuster Scythe Fuma, die Lamellen sind beim
Ninja 4 mit 115mm aber relativ lang, was den Luftstrom behindert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 5.1: _Eigenschaften der Test-Kühlkörper


*5.4: Temperaturmessungen*
In einem Vorabtest wurde die dem Kühler Scythe Fuma beigelegte Wärmeleitpaste mit der durchschnittlichen
Arctic MX4 verglichen. Die Temperaturen sind vergleichbar. Im Test wird für sämtliche Messungen darum
einheitlich die MX 4 verwendet.

Im ersten Test werden die Vergleichskühler mit einer Lüfterspannung von 12V betrieben und für 5min im
idle, sowie je 15min unter Vollast betrieben, danach folgt eine 1 minütige Abkühlung und erneute Messung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 5.2: _Temperaturverhalten unterschiedlicher Kühler mit 12V Lüfterspannung

Die Unterschiede der Kühler sind deutlich zu erkennen. Die beiden Scythe Modelle haben einen sehr
guten Wärmeübergang vom CPU-Gehäuse zum Kühlerboden. Darum bleibt die Anfangstemperatur merklich
unter dem Brocken Eco. Der Intel Boxed Kühler dagegen ist mit der moderat übertakteten CPU überfordert,
nach wenigen Minuten greift die Temperaturlimitierung und die CPU wird minimal herunter geregelt.

Erstaunlich ist, dass der Scythe Fuma trotz kleinerer Lamellenfläche noch besser als der Scythe Ninja 4
kühlt. Es sind nur wenige Grad Celsius und innerhalb der Messtoleranz, aber das Ergebnis ist reproduzierbar.
Der Scythe Fuma Kühlkörper erwärmt sich über 15min nur um 4°C.  In der nächsten Messung sollte darum
untersucht werden, inwieweit die Lüfteranzahl eine Rolle spielt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 5.3:_ Scythe Fuma mit unterschiedlicher Lüfteranzahl unter 12V

Die Unterschiede sind gering, mit einem weiteren dritten Lüfter ist eine ungefähr um ein Grad Celsius
geringere Temperatur erreichbar, das liegt innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Aber selbst mit nur einem
Lüfter sind die 65-75W Abwärme der CPU sicher abzuführen. Eine Drehzahlreduzierung zur Geräusch-
minimierung ist darum möglich und sinnvoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tabelle 5.4: _Scythe Fuma mit unterschiedlicher Lüfterspannung

Man sieht deutlich, dass der Unterschied zwischen 12V (1450 /min) und 7V (ca. 900 U/min) sehr gering
sind. Erst mit 5V (ca. 700 U/min) steigt die CPU-Temperatur um 3°C. Für eine typische Mittelklasse
CPU des Types Intel i5 oder i7 reichen selbst unter hoher Übertaktung geringe Lüfterdrehzahlen zur
guten Kühlung. Der Spagat von guter Kühlung und geringer Geräuschentwicklung ist möglich.


*5.5 Geräuschentwicklung*
Die Geräuschentwicklung kann nur subjektiv beschrieben werden. Die Lüfter haben bei tiefen Drehzahlen
kaum hörbare Lagergeräusche. Allerdings sind Noctua NF-P12 Lüfter noch eine Spur leiser. Bei 5V sind die
Scythe Fuma Lüfter nicht aus einem Fractal Design R5 PCGH heraus zu hören, ab 800 U/min sind sie wahr-
nehmbar, bei 7V (ca. 900 Umin) leise hörbar. Unter 12V oder 1450 U/min wird es für den Silentliebhaber 
störend, aber diese Drehzahl ist für eine sehr gute Kühlung nicht notwendig. Im Bereich von 1200-1450
U/min erzeugt der Motor leigt drönende Geräusche durch die Regelung. Die Luftdurchsatz ist aber erheblich
höher als bei anderen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Lüftern. Bezogen auf die Kühlleistung entsprechen 
ungefähr 800 U/min des Scythe Lüfters 1000U/min eines Be Quiet SW2. Das relativiert die Geräusche.

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass der Scythe Ninja 4 bei derselben Lüfterdrehzahl leiser wirkt.
Der ca. 50% größere Lamellenabstand des Ninja 4 führt zu merklich geringerer Geräuschentwicklung bei
höheren Drehzahlen. Mit dem Scythe Fuma ist trotzdem der Spagat zwischen Silentbetrieb im Idle und 
geringer Last sowie sehr guter Kühlung unter hoher Belastung zu erreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2016)

*[SIZE=+1].
[SIZE=+1]Kapitel 6: Resümee **[/SIZE] *[/SIZE]
Der Scythe Fuma überzeugt auf ganzer Linie. Die hohe Fertigungsqualität fällt schon beim Auspacken auf.
Die Montage ist sehr einfach und die Kühleigenschaften sind sehr gut. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter entsprechen
einem durchschnittlichen Standard und hinterlassen einen positiven Eindruck. Die Einsatzgebiete des Kühlers
sind vielfältig.

Wer wirklich sparen muss, kann den Kühler mit nur einem Lüfter betreiben und den zweiten Lüfter als hochwertigen
Gehäuselüfter einsetzen. Wer ein nicht übertaktetes System besitzt, kommt mit einem 5V-Betrieb einem unhörbaren 
Kühler und sehr guten Temperaturen. Selbst hoch übertaktete i5 und i7 der Desktopbaureihen werden sicher gekühlt. 
Interessant wäre das Verhalten mit CPUs sehr hoher Wärmeentwicklung, z.B. einem FX-8350 oder einem i7-5820
die in diesem Test leider nicht zur Verfügung standen.

*Positiv:*
++ sehr hohe Wertigkeit
++ sehr gute Kühlleistung
++ sehr geringe Abmaße (150mm Höhe. keine RAM Einschränkungen, oberster PCIe Slot voll nutzbar)
+ geringe Lauftstärke der Lüfter bis ca. 800 U/min und sehr hohe Förderleistung
+ einfache Montage, nur der mittlere Lüfter ist etwas hakelig zu installieren
+ taugliche beigelegte Wärmeleitpaste

*
Negativ:
*o  etwas lautere Strömungsgeräusche als im Scythe Ninja 4
--  Skylake Nutzer (Intel Sockel 1151) werden in der Montageanleitung nicht auf die Distanzscheiben hingewiesen!


Zusammen mit dem sehr attraktiven Preis um 40,-€ wird der Kühler mit 5 von 5 möglichen Sternen bewertet und
kann ohne Einschränkung empfohlen werden.
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2016)

Platzhalter für weitere Ergänzung


----------



## Magera (29. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*

Netter Test,

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, das der Temperaturen-Test wenig Aussagekraft hat, bzw mir da in der Tabelle ein wirklich vergleichbarer Kühler fehlt.

Ich mein du hast in der Tabelle, den Fuma mit 2 Lüftern genommen, aber bei dem Brocken Eco und dem Ninja 4 nur einen Lüfter? das da die Temps etwas höher sind sollte wohl klar sein.
Das die beiden Kühler ( Also der Eco und der Ninja) nur begrenzt die installation eines zweiten Lüfters zulassen ist schade, aber da hätte man aus Test Sicht deffinitiv einen anderen Kühler mit selben Aufbau zum vergleich nehmen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*



Magera schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, das der Temperaturen-Test wenig Aussagekraft hat,.


Bei der Belastung von 65-75W (alterniert im CPU-Benchmark von Extrem Utilities) erwärmt sich der Kühlkörper des Scythe Fuma je nach Lüfter und Spannung um 3-7°C. Das ist völlig egal im Verhältnis zur gesamten CPU-Temperaturerhöhung. Relevant ist vor allem der Wärmeübergang vom Chip zum CPU-Gehäuse und zum Kühlerboden. Da spielt die Musik und da unterscheiden sich die Kühler. Ob nun eine CPU in einem Rechner warm wird, hängt weniger davon ab, ob der Fuma 1,2 oder3 Lüfter und mit 5,7 oder 12V Spannung betrieben wird, als viel mehr davon, dass der Kühler fest angezogen ist, die Wärmeleitpaste gut ist und die Gehäusebelüftung gut ist. Das sollte aus dem Test heraus kommen. Dieses ganze rum geteste mit plus/minus 1°C ist völlig irrelevant. Bei größeren CPUs mit mehr Abwärme ist das etwas anders, das hätte ich gerne getestet. Die Zeit zum Test wurde zum Ende hin knapp, es war zuviel ungebaue etc.. Ich will Prime95 in naher Zukunft durch Taktreduzierung irgendwie so einstellen, dass ich auf ca. 100W Abwärme komme, damit sollten bestimmte Effekte deutlicher werden. Muss ich noch eine ruhige Minute finden. Warum Prime95 trotz fester Spannung und fester Maximalstromstärke auch unerträgliche 130W Abwärme kommt, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Ich hätte gerne andere, größere Kühler eingesetzt, ich habe aber keinen. Den Brocken habe ich natürlich auch mit allerlei Lüfterdrehzahlen und auch 2 Lüftern getestet, den Ninja auch. Beim Brocken spielt der zweite Lüfter gar keine Rolle für die maximale Kühlleistung, beim Ninja ist es ähnlich dem Fuma. Ein Lüfter mit 12V kühlt sehr gut, wer es leiser will, nimmt 2 Lüfter mit 600U/min, hat die selbe Kühlleistung und keinerlei hörbaren Geräusche. Das ist aber relativ trival. Löst Euch im Test von 3°C Unterschied, das ist völlig irrelevant, weil andere Einflussgrößen wichtiger sind. MAn sieht im Test aber schon deutlich den Unterschied zum Brocken Eco, der vor allen an seiner günstig gefertigtem Kühlerboden Punkte verliert. Die Lamellenfläche würde für mehr ausreichen, großartig erwärmt wird der Kühlkörper nicht.

Ich halte die Aussage der Ergebnisse für erheblich größer als bei allen mir bekannten Tests, weil über die Grafik genau differenziert werden kann, wie groß der Anteil des Wärmeübergangs zwischen CPU und Kühler ist und wie groß der Anteil dadurch, dass der Kühlkörper wärmer wird. Ich war erschrocken, wie kühl die Kühlkörper bleiben. Immer ohne Grafikkarte betrachtet. Darum sind Lüfteranzahl und Lüfterdrehzahl relativ egal.

Der Ninja lässt natürlich problemlos zwei Lüfter zu, mit Kabelbindern sind auch vier Lüfter anzubauen  (siehe Bild 7.1). Das mag für 200W CPU witzig werden, für typische i7-6700K im Spieleeinsatz ist das völig egal... Problem wird der geringe Abstand zum Hecklüfter. Es geht, es neigt aber je nach Lüfter zum Brummen und Schwebungen entstehen. Außerdem war es ein Test des Fumas und nicht der anderen Kühler.

Ich hoffe und denke potenziellen Käufern insbesondere mit der eindeutigen Anbauanleitung und einigen kleinen Kniffen geholfen zu haben. Die Kühlleistung der Kühlers ist deshalb als sehr gut abzuschätzen, weil die Bodenplatte mit ihrer Kontur relativ gut zur CPU passt und weil fertigunghstechnisch die Wärme optimal in die Lamellen geht, da diese ineinainder gedrückt wurden. Da ist auch mit größeren Kühlern und 140mm Lüftern wenig zu holen.

Anhang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 7.1: Scythe Ninja mit zwei Lüftern


----------



## Bebo24 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*

Hallo interessierterUser,

und ich dachte schon , ich hätte mir mit meinem Lesertest viel Mühe gegeben . Im Ernst, Hut ab für Deinen Einsatz, die tolle Einbauanleitung, die tolle Bebilderung und Untersuchung der Qualität der einzelnen Kühlerbestandteile. Ich habe es mir da einfacher gemacht und nachdem ich sowohl einen älteren Beitrag im PCGH-Forum über den Fuma, in dem dessen Verpackung etc. schon genau geschilderte wurde, und ein Video bei Youtube, wo jemand sehr gut dessen Einbau dokumentiert und erklärt hat, gefunden hatte, mir diesen Teil gespart da ich dachte, das kriege  ich ohnehin nicht besser hin. Aber Du hast gezeigt, dass man das doch auch sehr gut in den Test des Fuma integrieren kann, nochmals meine Hochachtung. 
Und ich finde auch Deinen 4-Phasen-Test interessant. Ich hatte meine Gründe, warum ich dies nicht so gemacht habe, da ich denke, letztendlich zählt nur die real erzielte Temperatur bei gegebener Last über längere Zeit - egal ob Spiel (also viel Wärme im Gehäuse von der Grafikkarte) oder unter reiner Prozessorvollast. Aber ich finde den Aspekt daher interessant, da er tatsächlich einmal den Prozess der Wärmeableitung von der CPU auch im Zeitverlauf untersucht. Mir ist auch schon oft aufgefallen, das viele Kühlkörper gerade einmal leicht warm sind während die darunterliegende CPU den Werten nach echt schwitzt! Und ja, sowohl der Fuma als auch der Kabuto 2 von Scythe haben die glattesten Kühler-Bodenplatten, die mir bisher untergekommen sind, von daher ein Lob an Scythe! Und ich gebe Dir völlig Recht, ich denke diesen Unterschied machen vor allem die Qualität des Kühlerbodens neben der Qualität der Wärmeleitpaste und des Anpressdruck und evtl. auch noch die Qualität und der richtige Einbau der Heatpipes; ich musste bei meinem Test des Fumas den Vergleichstest des Intel-Kühlers wiederholt, da der erste echt unglaublich grottig war und ich beim Abnehmen des Kühlers gesehen habe, dass der Anpressdruck offensichtlich nicht gereicht hatte, um den mittigen Klecks der Wärmeleitpaste angemessen zu verteilen - also habe ich Alles nochmal mit flächig verstrichener Wärmeleitpaste wiederholt, und nun ja, die Werte des Kühlers waren zwar deutlich besser - aber immer noch unterirdisch schlecht! Von daher kann ich aber noch immer nicht verstehen, wie Intel bei so teuren CPUs so einen Mist beilegen kann oder erst recht Leute, die diesen sogar verwenden  !


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*

Wirklich ein hervorragender Test, wo sich so manch einer eine Scheibe abschneiden kann!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*

*Nachtrag: *
Für alle, die noch kein Befestigungsset als Umbau für Ryzen haben:

Im freien Handel sind zur Zeit keine verfügbar, Scythe verkauft direkt
für 3,99€, also einen fairen Preis. Dort gibt es noch welche und ich habe
gerade bestellt. Nachtest mit AM4 folgt, sobald das  neue System steht

Anschrift: Technische Anfragen: CPU Kuehler, Luefter, Lueftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
Produktnummer: Scythe AM4 Mounting Kit Typ B (SCAM4-1000B)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse*

*.
Nachtrag zum Nachtrag:*
Da hat mir Scythe doch glatt zwei Befestigungssätze zukommen lassen, 
für meinen Fuma aus diesem Lesertest und für meinen gekauften Ninja 4.
Sapperlot aber auch, das ja nett, DANKE SCYTHE!

Sobald ich ein AM4 System habe, folgen Bilder der Montage, aber viel
hat sich nicht geändert.  Nur die Verschraubpositionen sind ein paar
Millimeter anderes angeordnet.

*Kleiner Tipp:* Im freien Handel sind bis auf Restbestände in Frankreich
scheinbar keine mehr zu kaufen. Für alle, die einen Fuma oder Ninja 4 haben,
lohnt es, schnell einen zu bestellen, Adresse im vorstehenden Beitrag.
Scythe AM4 Mounting Kit Typ B | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

